
Introducing Dockbit: Turn your deployments into repeatable workflows - holman
http://blog.dockbit.com/introducing-dockbit/
======
bradvl
Aside from GitHub, what other version control systems do you support?

~~~
tair
Hi, I am Tair, founder of Dockbit. At the moment we only support GitHub
repositories, however GitLab and BitBucket are going to be added pretty soon.
Please write us an email to support@dockbit.com and we will notify once it's
ready. Thank you!

~~~
sytse
Thanks for adding support for GitLab!

